# Planescape recruitment: Anyone looking to stop Tenebrous being reborn?



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Edit: it seems as though all 6 places are filled, though thanks for showing interest and post a message on this thread if youre still interested in a planescape adventure, ill see if a i have enough time to do something else (planes know, i have enough modules i want to run!)

I'm hoping to begin a PbP adventure (hopefully campaign) 
I'm panning to start at level 5 (actually level 4, but i've put the starting level up by one to take into account EL 1 races... which i hope you'll all use!). any resources are welcome, though just let me know the sources first so i can check them out. 

I'm looking for a good mix of roleplaying and encounters (not all combat - but there will be combats, especially as the adventure progresses). though for the most part it should be free-fowing RP and skill rolls (where/when needed). 

Im planning on using the Defence Bonus rules from Unearthed Arcana so you cutters dont need to wear armour (to keep the feel of planescape) and for those who want to use armour, ill use the Armour as DR from the same book. No house rules other than that. 

I'd rather not say too much about the premise, though the title should say it all. The adventure should happen after the faction war, roughly the present. Orcus has returned to power and the factios (officially) have let the Cage. clueless PCs are welcome, though I would prefer planar bloods, preferably from the Cage itself 

All classes and races are welcome, though please try to stick to those presented in the Planewalker and Planar handbook races (and PH, of course). As far as alignment goes, a mercenary-attitude will work best with. but any alignment type is welcome, if only to provice good RP opportunities! 

I hope some people show interest in this. three players are the minimum im looking for.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds interesting. 

I don't have any Planescape books, so my knowledge about PS is limited (know a bit about factions and Sigil and so on, still).

Given that, a character, that is a bit more clueless about the whole thing would work well, I suppose.

How about a Draconic Human Fighter/Sorcerer (Draconic Creature is from Draconomicon) that has come to Sigil only recently?


BTW, you might want to give some details about... ability generation (PB value (i.e. 32 for slightly above average) or anything else) and hit point generation (fixed to ½HD+1 is pretty common).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2006)

I have several possible characters, depending on what kind of character is needed:

A pseudo-dragon mage... might not be acceptable, but already wrote up
A lizardfolk cleric with a greatclub, also already wrote up
A human barbarian, ready to go
A mephling mage/sorcerer... not made
Or I can make a Shadowswyft rogue... not made


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I have several possible characters, depending on what kind of character is needed:




mmm... the pseudo-dragon is a bit out there (what EL would it be?) i was hoping on having everyone around ECL 5 (4 - 6).
the mephling and the shadowswyft especially, i both like. I really like shadowswyfts, though i must say i do prefer genasi (or pure mephits) to mephlings, though it would be up to you!

out of curiousity what would the shadowsyfts name be? you know how strange their naming conventions can be


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting.




thanks 

well a clueless is an acceptable choice, though primers would tend to be standard PH races, though i do like the draconic template. sure no roblems there.

since dice-roling is an issue, i'm going to go for a 32 points buy, and that HP suggestion seems good to me: 1/2 hd+1. standard wealth, though no items should be more expensive than half your starting wealth (depending on level - 5th, so starting wealth 9,000 gp so no items over 4,500 gp).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> well a clueless is an acceptable choice, though primers would tend to be standard PH races, ...




It's still a human, even though certainly not entirely standard. 



> ...though i do like the draconic template. sure no roblems there.




Cool. It does fit very well for a fighter/sorcerer, both flavor-wise and mechanically. 



> since dice-roling is an issue, i'm going to go for a 32 points buy, and that HP suggestion seems good to me: 1/2 hd+1. standard wealth, though no items should be more expensive than half your starting wealth (depending on level - 5th, so starting wealth 9,000 gp so no items over 4,500 gp).




Sounds good. Will you figure wealth by ECL (with LA) or by CL (without LA)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> mmm... the pseudo-dragon is a bit out there (what EL would it be?) i was hoping on having everyone around ECL 5 (4 - 6).
> the mephling and the shadowswyft especially, i both like. I really like shadowswyfts, though i must say i do prefer genasi (or pure mephits) to mephlings, though it would be up to you!
> 
> out of curiousity what would the shadowsyfts name be? you know how strange their naming conventions can be




I think the EL for the pseudo-dragon is 3, which would be a problem.  He'd be a neat character, but low-level caster at first.

Since you like the shadowshyft, we could concentrate on a rogue.  How about Noch, with a /oh/ and a /ch/ sound?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

so a Shadowswyft rogue 4 then? the names usually have some form of gesture like pointing or something strange like that... though you could not use that if you want. 

ability scores are 32 point buy and hp is 1/2+1 every level (+modifiers of course), as stated in mt last post


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> so a Shadowswyft rogue 4 then? the names usually have some form of gesture like pointing or something strange like that... though you could not use that if you want.
> 
> ability scores are 32 point buy and hp is 1/2+1 every level (+modifiers of course), as stated in mt last post




Noch is close to Spanish for 'night' (noche), and it will mean something similar to Noch.  It's a common name among his relations, and he says it while slowly moving a hand over and then passed his eyes.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Will you figure wealth by ECL (with LA) or by CL (without LA)




EL +4 is harsh for the draconic creature so the least i can do is give you wealth by total ECL. though still, 1 hd at level 5 is nasty... make it EL 3 so you'd at least have 2 hd! so that's level 2 sor or wiz?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Noch is close to Spanish for 'night' (noche), and it will mean something similar to Noche.  It's a common name among his relations, and he says it while slowly moving a hand over and then passed his eyes.




nice. well i did figure the night allegory (he is a shadowswyft after all!) well i guess you can make a character sheet then. email it to me when its done, please.

and of course, write a background for the character especially what he/she was up to during the faction war and what (if any) faction he supports/has affiliations with


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Draconic is only +1 LA. ^^

You probably confuse it with Half-Dragon right now, which is vastly more powerful. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

my bad! write up a character sheet when possible (with background etc) and email it to me when its done! thanks


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> my bad!




NP 



> write up a character sheet when possible (with background etc) and email it to me when its done! thanks




Sure, if I knew where to send it to...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Planescape has always been a fav of mine, and this definitely piqued my interest. Though I noticed you say we're to stop Tenebrous but then later go on to say Orcus is already back in power...?

I'm thinking along the lines of a warhammer-wielding, mercenary Aasimar _Battle Sorcerer _ (UA) with an Ysgardian background. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 30, 2006)

Lilliana.

Her father was the cleric of a local shrine of Pelor. Her mother one of the three men-at-arms that worked for the local lord, to protect the villages from the bandits. Lilliana worked hard to become as strong as her mother, and as wise as her father. She tended to the shrine with her father, and patrolled the woods with her mother.

It was on one of these patrolls that they suddenly spotted dark smoke coming from the village. They rushed back, but were too late. A troop of six black-clad knights waited for them at the shrine. Carefully, Lilliana, her mother and one of the men-at-arms got ready for what they knew would be their end, as the last man spurred his horse, racing to reach the lord and tell of what happened in the village.

The battle was swift. The six knights cut them down, one after the other, without uttering a single word. The last thing Lilliana remembers is looking down and seeing a sword exiting her stomach, just below her ribs. Then everything went black.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Lilliana will be a cleric of Pelor. What happened to her, where she'll wake up, be it in an alley, a sickbed, its unknown as of yet. I'd like to use a few things from Complete Divine, perhaps like the glory domain, feats and spells. She'll most likely be traumatized in some way, have yet to figure out in what way.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Planescape has always been a fav of mine, and this definitely piqued my interest. Though I noticed you say we're to stop Tenebrous but then later go on to say Orcus is already back in power...?
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of a warhammer-wielding, mercenary Aasimar _Battle Sorcerer _ (UA) with an Ysgardian background.
> 
> Thoughts?




Well Orcus was brought back to life by the half-ogre Quah-Namog and the entity known as Tenebrous was thus consigned to a state of existence that was neither truly dead, nor truly sentient; somewhat akin to a voidy half-life that is thought by greybeards to be innaccessable thorugh standard (magcial) means. Though there are a few bloods who claim to be able to bind his vestige in order to draw power and through that power he can once again communicate with the living... his worshippers (and not the worshippers of Orcus or Kieransalee, but the true faithful of Tenebrous) 

so a planar character? thats good. what about race? human, dwarf (thats what im assuming since you said ysgard!)?


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Well Orcus was brought back by the half-ogre Quah-Namog and Tenebrous was consigned to a state of existence that is somewhat akin to a void from which contact is though to be impossible... though there are a few who claim to be able to bind his vestige in orer to draw power...



Ahh... so they're separate entities now. Interesting.



> so a planar character? thats good. what about race? human, dwarf (thats what im assuming since you said ysgard!)?



I think you missed the "Aasimar" part of my long-winded description.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Lilliana will be a cleric of Pelor. What happened to her, where she'll wake up, be it in an alley, a sickbed, its unknown as of yet. I'd like to use a few things from Complete Divine, perhaps like the glory domain, feats and spells. She'll most likely be traumatized in some way, have yet to figure out in what way.





interesting. no problems with that apart from... Pelor? as i said before, its better to be a mercenary character. if being a cleric of pelor means you dont mind consorting with, say, undead or fiends, then go ahead (maybe it makes sense if you claim the ends justify the means? i sont know). but try to be open minded


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

And it'll be a True N aasimar too, having fallen from NG in the aftermath of the Faction War and his former faction's role in it (the Fated).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

so four characters:

An Aasimar battle-sorcerer (oops!)
A (human?) cleric
A shadowswyft rogue
A draonic arcanist 

quite a cerebral party, i see  though i do like the races
ill wait for another player and see to starting
any questions about character generation, just ask me.


ability scores are 32 point buy

hp are 1/2 +1 rounding up

9000 gp starting wealth, regardlessof EL, but no item can be worth more than 4,500

remember languages, factions, alignment and religion - all important things in the planes, especially faction, or at least belief and try to avoid LG - blah!

thats it for now!


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm... In that case I'll definitely look at putting together more of a "front-line" battle sorcerer then. Armor, max out intimidation and heavy hitting (mighty wallop/fireburst maybe...).

Feat suggestions? I'm thinking of Versatile Spellcaster for one of them but I'm having trouble coming up with a second good one... Weapon focus?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

keep in mind i will be using the opional rules from UA for Defence Bonuses and Armour as DR, so your AC will be quite high without the need for armour.

at 5th level, a character with light armour pro would get +5 AC from the Defence Bonus, which does apply to touch attacks! so i'd say youre covered there as far as armour goes.

though regading feats, id say dont over specialise, but its your choice i guess


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, I caught it - that's actually a very cool rule. I'm just thinking along the lines of a mithril shirt, nothing heavy. Does the small AC bonus you get from DR-based armor stack with the class-based defense? I can't seem to find the rule...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

well if its a battle-caster youre looking for, you could do worse than try the duskblade from the PH II if you have that. very good class in my opinion. less spells than a battle sorcerer would have though


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Yeah, I caught it - that's actually a very cool rule. I'm just thinking along the lines of a mithril shirt, nothing heavy. Does the small AC bonus you get from DR-based armor stack with the class-based defense? I can't seem to find the rule...




Nope, the armor bonus does not stack with defense bonus, they are essentially both considered the same type for stacking.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee, do you want the character sheets kept 'secret'? Since you asked to have them sent to you.

Then we would need some address where to send it to. 

Or should we just post them here?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanee's right, the Defence Bonus is an Armour bonus, so no stacking with armour, mage armour etc, which is why ill be using the armour as DR rule: to make those who want to use heavy armour get something from it also. 

so a fighter with full plate would get his Defence Bonus from levels of fighter, and DR 4/- from the armour! tough... but youll probbaly need it


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> well if its a battle-caster youre looking for, you could do worse than try the duskblade from the PH II if you have that. very good class in my opinion. less spells than a battle sorcerer would have though



Actually I had considered the duskblade early on but eventually decided to lean on the spell side of the street (especially if it becomes an ongoing game...    )



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Nope, the armor bonus does not stack with defense bonus, they are essentially both considered the same type for stacking.



That's fine, thanks...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

id prefer secret, so if any of you have any actual secrets theyd remain...well, you get the idea. 

my email should be in my profile, i checked it earlier, though if not its vehemerAThotmailDOTcom.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, it might be in your profile, but others cannot see it there. 

It just says:


> Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.




Bye
Thanee

P.S. I would scramble the e-mail address (like vehemerAThotmailDOTcom), so that bots cannot read it and add it to spam lists.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi, all I know about Planescape is from the Planescape: Torment computer game, but it was enough to get me intrigued.  Heh, I didn't finish it though, I got back from Carceri and then I stopped playing, I do intend to finish it some time though.

Anyway, I was thinking of playing an Aasimar Bard, I've never played a character with a level ajustment and I see that there is already an Aasimar though so I'd be willing to be something else.  I actually have a Half-Elf Bard that I've never gotten to use.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanee:   thanks

Dire Lemming: dont let another PC's race dictate your own. it would be interesting to have two aasimar in the party (especially if they have differing philosophies).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, ok.  So I'll get to work with my first LA character ever.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Dire Lemming: remember you still get a 5th level PCs wealth (that's 9000 gp). check one of the posts further up for the character creation rules


----------



## Rayex (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> interesting. no problems with that apart from... Pelor? as i said before, its better to be a mercenary character. if being a cleric of pelor means you dont mind consorting with, say, undead or fiends, then go ahead (maybe it makes sense if you claim the ends justify the means? i sont know). but try to be open minded





Yeah, she started out as a worshipper of Pelor, but kind of strayed from what I first had in mind when I started writing. Anyway, she'll be human and a cleric. Will have to look a bit more on deities before choosing one though.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 30, 2006)

Is there room for one more? I haven't had the chance to play Planescape since 2nd Ed-killing Fetishes in Ectasy good times ^_^


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

depends...  what you going to be? any ideas yet?

six PCs should be good, and it will give me  chance to make some good challenging combats... hehe


----------



## Raylis (Jul 30, 2006)

I noticed the lack of front liners so an earth genasi monk


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

my favourate genasi! ive never been too keen on monks thoughit would be nice to see a planar one in action. combats on the astral will be very matrix-flavoured with you i suppose! 

there's some good earth genasi fighting/monky feats out there.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 30, 2006)

earth genasi rock (no pun intended ) 

what books are you going to allow?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

generally wotc books: PH I and II, planar handbook, manual of the planes, all complete books, all races of books, exanded psionics, tome of magic,magic of incarnum, spell compendium and the 3rd edition planescape conversions from Planewalker.com

hope my love for things wotc isnt a bad thing!


----------



## resistor (Jul 30, 2006)

I realize this is already full, but if you need an alternates list, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry resistor! ill see how this one goes, then i may do another planecape-themed adventure. thanks for the interest though


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2006)

How does a whip work with the new AC rules?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

whips? same as always. the Defence Bonus rule makes no difference, other than the bonus oes apply to flat-footed AC, so generally surprised foes are slightly tougher than normal. 

thiking about a whip then?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 30, 2006)

Been looking a bit over at the Planewalker.com site, and I think she'll be a Genasi (Positive Energy). She'll be focusing on healing and other ways to help/boost herself and her comrades. Still not sure what deity to go with though. Going to bed now, but will work more with her after work tomorrow.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

interesting. sounds good.


----------



## rowport (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee-

Wow!  That filled up fast!  If you have more room, or anybody drops out, I am interested.

I was thinking about a Neraphim Ranger/Monk/Divine Fist.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> whips? same as always. the Defence Bonus rule makes no difference, other than the bonus oes apply to flat-footed AC, so generally surprised foes are slightly tougher than normal.
> 
> thiking about a whip then?




Yeah, I had a really effective fighter once that used a whip and was thinking of trying it again.  But what I mean't was that whips have a rule that they can't damage anything with an armor bonus of +1 or higher or a natural armor bonus of +3 or higher.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

People will wear less armor than normal, they are just harder to hit. Good for the whip. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry! at this rate though i'll have enough players for another adventure... ill see how well this one goes (if it goes at all!) and see if time allows me to do another adventure with different players.

actualy, i might set the tone quite differently for both so players have a choice of which to play in... hmmm 


... another monk... at least not a pure one! keep an eye on the thread rowport, amybe ill actually do that thing with two adventures

Dire Lemming: ah yes i see what you mean. well for the purposes of that rule, id rule that the Defense Bonus (while being an Armour bonus to AC) is not actually armour. though keep in mind that natral armour is quite common in the planes


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay, just sent my Aasimar up to you Nalfeshnee. Let me know if there are any problems (and I should have his background up later tonight). He should be a pretty decent front-liner and good for augmenting other front-liners.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks... i see a pretty effective combo with two of the 1st level spells there  i guess tight spaces may be a problem


----------



## A'koss (Jul 30, 2006)

Indeed.  To do his "Thor" thing, he's definitely gonna need a little room to breathe. And as they're spells he can cast on others, that could make for a very scary monk or tank cleric!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2006)

Another question, but this is more about a DM judgement call.  If I have two perform skills (eg, Perform: Dance, and Perform: Act) can I combine their modifiers for perform checks if I use both of them?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

depending on the situation you could get a synergy bonus. for instance if the character is acting in a musical   he would get to use act, with a +2 synergy bonus on it if he has 5+ ranks in dance


----------



## Raylis (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfesheen, 

just sent you my character ^_^


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

Raylis: thanks for the character sheet, but could you give me Jema's languages and faction please


----------



## Raylis (Jul 30, 2006)

doh, yeah jas


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> ...i guess tight spaces may be a problem...




Maybe I should think again about picking _Enlarge Person_ as one of my 1st level spells then, hmm? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 30, 2006)

well put it this way, not all adventures take place in the open air


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Heh. Of course, the spell won't always be useful. The point is... that sounded very much like our Aasimar Battle Sorcerer (also) has that spell (or am I mistaken there? ), and we might end up a little too similar maybe. 

I'll just send you what I have written down so far (background isn't done yet, of course, and some things might still change), then you can see, if they are possibly too similar.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm reading the information on planewalker.com, is there anything specific I need to look at?  What was this faction war?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

sure enough. though i have no problems with it; might be a good source of antagonism or friendly competition between two PCs (or not)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

ill fill you all in later on when we actually start this thing (once i have everyones character sheet, and ive got all the prep work done [dont worry ive pretty much written the whole thing - its a good 100+ pages]) but for now, basically, the faction all got inolved in a large... war that ended in them being expelled from the Cage (thats Sigil) in a professional capacity.

in laymans terms this meant that while they no longer had the power to run businesses (like the Dustmen used to run the Mortuary), individual members could still work in those places, so using the above example, the Mortuary is now government-run, even though most workers are still dustmen (the faction itself fled to its main hideout in the negatvie energy plane)

so factions still have a presence in the cage, just not as organised or official. Two of te older factions (the Sign of One and the Beleivers of the Source) joined up into the Mind's eye after the war, while the Mercykillers split into the Sons of Mercy and the Sod Killers. 

The war itself took pace some 5 years ago, not long before the rebirth or Orcus and any blood who calls the cage home will ahve lived through it (r left the city for its duration), so try to incorporate that into your histories if possible.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 31, 2006)

Would it be okay for us to compare spell lists Nalfeshnee?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

you mean for fun or for new spell research, or just to gauge each others abilities? i'd rather not OOC, though of course once we've begun your characters could do so


----------



## A'koss (Jul 31, 2006)

No prob. I was just concerned that we might be covering the same bases. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

well once i et everyones character sheet ill check them over to see party balance, then ill post suggestions and see if anyones up for a slight chance. though there shouldnt be any problems at this rate. the higher level it gets the more the charcters should diverge... at least so i expect!


----------



## A'koss (Jul 31, 2006)

Background sent. Nalfeshnee, due to the timeline with the Faction War you can bump my character's age up to 25 (otherwise he'd have been a bit young for this...). 

Thanks.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

A'Koss: nice history, and fitting of the image i have for the party


But there's just one thing (and this applies to everyone, especially planar characters). Knowledge (the planes) is an important sill to have, especially if you've been around a bit. Even taking just one rank (thus allowing you make trained skill checks with it) would be nice - of course it is up to you but i do expect characters who have been to a couple of planes and whove lived in Sigil to have a least one rank in the skill. Taking levels in Planar substitution classes (from the plaanr handbook) will allow characters without usual access to the skill to take Knowledge (the planes) as a class skill, also some other abilities (like portal detection are always useful when adventuring in the City of Doors (it aint called that for nothing, berk )

a blood who doesnt know his way around the multiverse quickly ends up in the dead book.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> No prob. I was just concerned that we might be covering the same bases.




Yep. 

BTW, if you do have the _Enlarge Person_ spell, you might want to know, that it doesn't work on Aasimars (since they are not humanoids, but outsiders). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

actually im surprised the dracnic creature doesnt change the creature type.  would have thoght at least the reptilian subtype, if not an actual dragon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2006)

There really should be a planar version of Charm Person.  I mean, how many humanoids are you actually going to meet?  I do like the bard spells at the Planewalkers website.  I'm definatelly getting Sucubus Kiss lol!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

It's just a slight change, so the base race is still the dominant one. That's why, I guess.

Bye
Thane


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

Well since ive got all six players i'd better get to the rules, so:

Im allowing:
All core rulebooks
PH II
Planar Handbook and Manual of the Planes
all Complete Books
all Races of Books (including Race of the Dragon, but not Races of Eberron)
The Spell Compendium (all spells should come from the above books, any exceptions - just show me the spell and I'll let you know)
Feats/Skills from the Panewalker.com site (anything else, just ask me and ill let you know)
Tome of Magic (i like all classes in that book though i doubt anyone will use them)
Magic of Incarnum and Expanded Psionics Handbook (i wont be using anything from those books but if anyone wants to use feats/classes etc from there, feel free to)
and Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss

Ability Scores: 32 point buy, should make pretty good characters with that

HP: 1/2+1 (1st level is max, as usual)

Starting Gold: 9000, no item can be worth more than 4,500 (magical items from the abov books only, no exceptions).

List your characters' languages, alignment and Faction (and religion, if any). These are all quite important

And, as Thanee pointed out, keep in mind that outsiders are not humanoids, so many spells do affect them differently (that what things like charm monster etc are for)

And finally: anyone who is a faction member may have an extra feat chosen from the faction feats at the Planewalker.com site. The character should be a member-in-good-standing of the fation if he/she is to have such a feat. i leave it up to you whether or not to take the feat (all prerequisited do apply)


Rules:
all standard PH rules, with the addition of Defence Bonus and Armour as DR. no more no less


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 31, 2006)

I love planescape but have never gotten to play it. If you do start a second campaign I'd love to have a the opportunity to play. Don't know what I'd play though; I'd have to see what others are thinking about playing first.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the interest Ambrus. 

i'll see how this one goes, and if enough people show interest in playing anther i'll see what i can do, though ill make it different in tone to differenteate between the two


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

*Changes...*

Ok, so I've made my mind up.

I'm going to open a new thread that will deal with recruitment for two planescape campaigns, with an eye towards organising players depening on their chosen charcters and the type of adventure they would prefer. ill keep it open until August 6th (sunday) and ill detail two campaign ideas (both planescape). This should give you players more choice when making charcters, and wil lallow you to choose which to play in. I shouldn't have too much trouble keeping up with two. 

So check out the other Thread (once its up). Thank you.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I love planescape but have never gotten to play it. If you do start a second campaign I'd love to have a the opportunity to play. Don't know what I'd play though; I'd have to see what others are thinking about playing first.




Hey Ambrus, you should play a Rogue Modron!   You have a disturbingly mechanical mind that would be perfect for it.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, if you do have the _Enlarge Person_ spell, you might want to know, that it doesn't work on Aasimars (since they are not humanoids, but outsiders).



Oog, good catch.  May have to make a slight adjustment then...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Edit: it seems as though all 6 places are filled, though thanks for showing interest and post a message on this thread if youre still interested in a planescape adventure, ill see if a i have enough time to do something else (planes know, i have enough modules i want to run!)




I'd be interested in a planescape adventure.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 31, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey Ambrus, you should play a Rogue Modron!   You have a disturbingly mechanical mind that would be perfect for it.



Heh. I've never been described as "disturbingly mechanical" before; I've got to add it to my sig now.   I'm curious to know why you'd say that though.

If it means anything to you, I was also considering playing a Xeph Mindblade.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Jul 31, 2006)

got so say... im not too keen on modron PCs though dont let that stop you  i do like xephs min you


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I guess it's more digital than mechanical.     Why would I say that?  DRX-1X of course, ask shadowbloodmoon if he thinks you have a disturbly mechanical mind.  I'm sure it'll get a humorous reaction even if it's not helpful.  You play such a beleivable droid, I was thinking while reading about rogue modrons "Gee, I'd love to see Ambrus play one of these." and then suddenly there you are saying you want to play a rogue modron...  Also; Nordom was one of my favorite character's in PS: T.

Edit: Nalfeshnee, I can vouche for Ambrus' great ability to play mechanically minded characters.  Read the Star Wars game he's in.

Edit: Also, I have no idea what the other thing you mentioned is.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 1, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> got so say... im not too keen on modron PCs though dont let that stop you  i do like xephs min you



Well, it's important to me that my DM be confortable with my character selection. I can play either the modron spellcaster (either a wizard or psion, tell me which you'd prefer) or a xeph mindblade (a CN nomadic philosopher member of the Mind's eye faction). Tell me which you'd prefer and I'll flesh out the character with a description, personality, background and stats.







			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You play such a beleivable droid, I was thinking while reading about rogue modrons "Gee, I'd love to see Ambrus play one of these.



"Heh. I'm always surprised when I hear that people follow my PBP adventures. I always type as if it's just Shadowbloodmoon and I playing by ourselves. I should send a call out for those who read our Star Wars thread to say hi and let us know what they think about it. Hm...







			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Edit: Also, I have no idea what the other thing you mentioned is.



Xeph are a race from the Expanded Psionics Handbook who look essentially human but are attuned to motion, speed, location and traveling. To me they sound like natural planewalkers.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2006)

I do wonder though if 1X is ever going to hook up with the others again.

Nalf: I think I want to be in the other game if that's ok, this one seems like my character really won't fit in.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 1, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I do wonder though if 1X is ever going to hook up with the others again.



I doubt it. It's got little reason to seek them out and has been so busy that the two groups are wildly out of synq with 1X being several weeks in future. Still, Shadowbloodmoon has spoken as if he plans to stage a reunion at some point...


----------



## rowport (Aug 2, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless Update*



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Ok so i've received 4 charcter sheets so far (thanks A'koss, Dire Lemming, Raylis, Rowport)
> 
> assuming you all want to play in the first aventure, theres no problem with the characters... even though horses are an interesting equipment choice in Planescape ?



Nalfeshnee-

Coolio!  I am looking forward to it!  Regarding this from your post above:
"...for the first campaign idea. ...as far as alignmens go, im looking for chaotic over lawful, neutral over over good. appropiate alignments would be CG, CN, TN and (at a stretch) NE"

I realize that my character is (currently) LN.  But, as likely clear from his background, moving towards TN is a *very* strong possiblity.  As a Neraph, he is Chaotic by nature, although he struggles intentionally towards Law.  I think (and hope) that all of this will create story fodder rather than be disruptive; if it will be a problem, I can make him Ex-Monk TN right away.  Let me know!

(I will cross-post this in the other thread; I am not sure where I should be posting.)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

Campaign thread is up in Playing the Game: Plaescape - Dead God Rising


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

And Ambrus, don't worry. the modron will fit in perfectly with the idea i have for the second adventure. do you see him as a guide to the clueless PCs?


----------

